# Albufeira - Things to Do



## Happy Girl (23 May 2008)

Have searched previous threads but cannot find anything specific to Albufeira. Can anybody who has been there before recommend any things to do while we are there in July. Kids are 9 and 12. Believe Sunderland are to play in the football grounds in Albufeira the day after we return to Ireland which is a great shame because the 12 year old is soccer mad. But any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2008)

Have you tried www.tripadvisor.com ?


----------



## landlord (23 May 2008)

Happy Girl said:


> Have searched previous threads but cannot find anything specific to Albufeira. Can anybody who has been there before recommend any things to do while we are there in July. Kids are 9 and 12. Believe Sunderland are to play in the football grounds in Albufeira the day after we return to Ireland which is a great shame because the 12 year old is soccer mad. But any suggestions would be much appreciated.


 
we just got back from there 1 week ago. Go to the Marine zoo, also there are 2 water parks, one is newer than the other.  Also go to old town and "the strip" for shops and restaurants. You can take boat rides too. We loved it even though it rained quite a bit !!


----------



## nad (23 May 2008)

Where abouts are you staying,We were there a couple of years ago in july and enjoyed it ,we took the jeep safari and thought it was good, check out this link www.albufeira.com also there is a road train that does the full circuit of new and old towns and is quiet good value and i'd imagine the kids would enjoy it.


----------



## phanteon (23 May 2008)

Slide and splash waterpark is great for all the family.

There is bullfighting there too.


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2008)

phanteon said:


> Slide and splash waterpark is great for all the family.
> 
> There is bullfighting there too.


Cool - I never knew that bulls could swim *AND *fight at the same time!


----------



## oldtimer (24 May 2008)

Clubman, I'm going to Albufeira next week so will check out the bulls. I notice it is raining there for weeks. I hope I can find a good pub and cinema.


----------



## Happy Girl (24 May 2008)

nad said:


> Where abouts are you staying,We were there a couple of years ago in july and enjoyed it ,we took the jeep safari and thought it was good, check out this link www.albufeira.com also there is a road train that does the full circuit of new and old towns and is quiet good value and i'd imagine the kids would enjoy it.


 
Staying at Vila petra Aparthotel . Tks for all recommendations. Keep them coming!


----------



## oldtimer (10 Jun 2008)

I have just returned from Albufeira. Didn't stay at Vila Petra but saw it - it is in good location.  It is easy to get around Albufeira - a Noddy train operates every 20 minutes stopping at Old Town and Strip. It is quite cheap - an all day hop on hop off ticket costs €4 for an adult. Albufeira is divided into two sections, Old Town and New Town (The Strip). Old Town is better - lovely beach (Fishermans Beach), full of good reasonable restaurants and good holiday atmosphere in the Square at night. Gets very crowded as night moves on. We dined at a different restaurant each night - 4 adults and a 6 year old - average  bill for 4 course meal was around €90 including bottle of house wine, which works out at less than €20 each. A full day trip to Zoomarine is a must, especially for the kids. It is about 30 minutes bus trip - the bus will pick you up and bring you back, cost €25 adults and I think €15 for kids. Plenty to keep everyone happy all day. There are 3 water parks in the area. We went to Slide and Splash - again an excellent day out for the kids and as with Zoomarine a bus will pick you up and bring you back. The New town area is more a disco scene, plenty of british pubs and clubs. The main irish pub/restaurant is at the top of the Strip opposite Montchoro Hotel. Probably worth a visit if you want a bit of home from home - they have irish music nightly and show all GAA games. There is a playground beside it so kids could spend some time there. Don't worry about the kids there is plenty to do in Albufeira and they will be okay - just watch the heat - it was very warm there last week and July will see temperatures over 30 degrees. I hope you didnt book through Panorama Holidays. They are a disaster - but that is another story.


----------



## Flexible (10 Jun 2008)

Hi Happy Girl,

I stayed at the Villa Petra and found them excellent. They are a the top of the strip furthest away from the beach. We used used to walk down in the evenings and the strip would get busier as you went downwards it is the longest strip I have ever seen. On the left coming down their is a traditional Portugese restaurant down a side street ( they will be out directing you in ) Aquamarine (or something like that) and the food there was excellent. As you cross the road to the second half of the strip there are a lot of "British Pubs".Three nights that I crossed this road I was offered hash. There is another restaurant up a set of steps and this is also excellent. Across the road you will see a place that looks like a nightclub but is actually a bar with an Oriental thyeme which is very nice but drinks are more expensive. Further on again the bars are nicer and there are some street entertainers. There is an American Bar which has very good bands on at night and across the road is a restaurant ( American style ) and you can get their steak on a stone or Portugese style steak which is available in all restaurants at different prices and I really liked it no matter where I had it. Around here also there is a Chinese restaurant and we were in stitches at the antics of the waiter trying to get people in to eat.Then it is a long downhill walk to the beach. The Old Town was lovely in the evenings with street entertainers open air restaurants and bars. The rooms themselves were excellent with everything in them the bar in the hotel was grand for a nightcap and but was expensive.There is a small supermarket on site. I could go on but if you have any particular question please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## tribal (10 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Cool - I never knew that bulls could swim *AND *fight at the same time!


 

a very helpful post


----------



## NicolaM (10 Jun 2008)

Hi Oldtimer
Why were Panorama a disaster? Travelling with them to Abuferia in Aug...

Nicola


----------



## NHG (10 Jun 2008)

Right beside where the chinese guy tries to get everyone in to eat is a fantastic restaurant called El Rancho, we look forward to visiting it on numerous occasions in August.  On the opposite side of the street just back up about 2 or 3 bars is a place called Opoeto (I think) it has an open fronted bar and a lovely restaurant attached to it. Lovely place for a few quiet drinks and the food is lovely. The Irish bar "The Emerald" does very good food also.  

Has anyone ate in the chinese where the smiley guy tries to get you in?


----------



## phoenix (10 Jun 2008)

Just back from Villa Petra.  It was great.  I had no children with me but would go back with my boys.  There is an indoor swimming pool, jacuzzi, games room, snooker tables, gym and the beauty treatments are soooooo cheap.  I'm sorry I didn't wait to get all my waxing done on the day I arrived rather than the day before!!  Could have saved a fortune.  Reflexology was just lovely.

They also have tennis courts and a squash court.  Internet access is available on a pay as you use basis.  You can book 15 mins on line for 1 or 2 euro.

Its like all apartments, they look really bare when you arrive but once you put your own stuff around, it becomes like home.  The kitchen is well kitted out.  Bring a couple of dishwasher tablets if you don't feel like washing up.  Apartments were cleaned six out of the seven days we were there.

The on site supermarket is fine for all your water and other essentials.  It does fresh bread every morning.  There is another supermarket near the Montechoro hotel, across the road from the Irish Pub, Erins Isle, I think the pub is called.

I agree with NHG, El Rancho is great.  Try the fresh sardines!  Divine!  Kebabs and steak also delicious.

Take the train to the Old Town from the Strip.  First stop has escalators down to the old town.  Try Annas for a meal.  You can see it from the top of the escalators.  It was the best meal we had.  We also went to Bravos near the Square - lovely.

If the children are dying for McDonalds stay on the train and get off at the second stop.  Mcs is just across the road.

I heard people say that "The Cottage Restaurant" on the Strip was fab and cheap for breakfast.  Give it a try!

Bar in hotel grand for nightcap as said above.

Finally don't forget to have a jug of sangria!  En joy


----------

